# clean up crew for my bettas



## Brittany094 (Oct 28, 2016)

I currently have a female sorority. I have 6 female bettas in a 10gal tank. I really wanted a cleanup crew. I was thinking about getting mystery snails, but none of my local fish stores have mystery snail. So i was wondering if you guys have any recommendation of good clean up crews. Thank you!


----------



## Retof (Nov 3, 2016)

A friend of mine has a Ghost Shrimp in with her betta, maybe try one or two of them out?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Contact user kitkat67on this forum, they sold me (and otehr forum members) a mystery snail(s). Not sure if any are for sale atm.

Be mindful that adding a 'clean up' crew means more biolaod=more poop. You're better off just siphoning out uneaten food. Adding new fish/inverts to clean up means your nitrates will go up. Shrimp don't have much of a bioload but they can end up on the menu-one of my ee boys killed and ate ghost shrimp and amano shrimp that were as big as him (including his large tail fin).


----------



## NotoriousBetta (Nov 18, 2016)

Depends on how big your tank is
i run a 55 gallon. (live plants)
clean up crew is as followed

15 Amano Shrimp
10 Malaysian Trumpet Snails
2 Oto Catfish
3 Siamese Algae Eaters
2 Red Ramshorn Snails
2 Hillstream Loaches
1 Apple Snail
1 Nerite Snail
and as final
2 Pleco's

now let me go over them so you understand what each one does..

*Amano Shrimp* eat algae (not all types, but most types) they also help with bacteria control.
These little critters are amazing in what they do..
Not having enough of them is my only issue..

*Malaysian Trumpet Snail* are considered a pest in the aqua world... because they come with plants and other situation.
Now this little pest is most likely the best cleaner i have, it digs under your substrate, comes only out at night, moves the substrate around and makes eats all the left over items.
They will make sure your substrate is nice and clean, so you don't need to gravel clean or anything.
This is a concern on a larger tank.

*Oto Catfish (Otocinclus)* now to have this.. you need live plants, (no fake stuff).. 
It is not easy to keep this alive.. but is amazing in cleaning algae, so once you learn how this fish works together with Betta's you will have an amazing cleaner.
This is not a fish for starters and if your off in PH or any other value's it will die within 10 days, even if it looks healthy for the first 2 or 3 days.

*Siamese Algae Eater* This is one hardy fish, even if your Betta attacks it.. it will chase back... but in general they will not bother with each other, this fish can do with any other fish, without issues... and is an amazing cleaner and looks nice in a large tank with Betta's.

*Red Ramshorn Snails* can do a good job keeping a tank clean by eating uneaten food, dead or decaying plant matter, debris, detritus, and soft algae buildup on hard surfaces.

*Hillstream Loaches* are a really neat little fish that is great at eating the small crustaceans and larvae (aufwuchs) that grows in algae.
You need high oxygen in your tank.
To utilize this amazing cleaner, get a good air pump.

*Apple Snail*... Ahum.... IMPORTANT, do not get more then one.. most people get 2 or 3, thats wrong, they are notorious in destroying your vegetation, if you have more then one. 
These critters will clean your tank, anything from rotting plants, to algae on your glass. and there fast, i named mine Gary after sponge bob, because he's like a little racing monster.

*Nerite Snails* are one of the most proficient algae eating snails around.
These rock, you can have more of these then one, just if you mix them with Amano Shrimp, one will do amazing.

*Pleco (plecostomus)* as last, these fish have specially adapted mouthparts, enabling them to attach to substrate.
They do an excellent job of cleaning unwanted algae from the bottom and glass. 
Most people use one or two, these guys do grow... unless if you have space, stick to one.


This should be enough information for you to read into for a good clean up crew... do know.. the bigger your tank, the more you can mix and match..

All these guys will go in peace with your Betta...

- Mike

p.s. Thank you Google for helping me find all the correct information on all species. that way i don't have to type it all out...!


----------



## NotoriousBetta (Nov 18, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Be mindful that adding a 'clean up' crew means more biolaod=more poop.


I agree on this BTW..
Live plants will help with that 'more poop' issue.. 

-

oh and Brittany094, this sounds maybe weird, Amazon is your friend, you can order most online and you will get Amazon warranty.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

We are the best clean-up crew. Appropriate lighting, lots of plants, not overfeeding, regular water changes and vacuuming eliminate the need for anything else. If you find you *need* a clean-up crew then look to the above to see what you are missing.


----------

